# Release Sample Techniques??



## The Darris (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi all, I am working on a Percussion loop private library and I am having trouble with the release samples. Firstly, I don't know how to script. Secondly, is there a way to setup a group to just be release samples and have them release on certain notes?

For instance, I have a single Taiko groove on C4. I also have my desired release sample set in the editor but when I select "release trigger" in the source section, it makes everything in my sample map a released sample. How do I get it to only work on one group? 

Also, if there is an easier way to do this, I am open for suggestions. Thanks!!


----------



## d.healey (Apr 11, 2014)

You need some simple release trigger scripting. The auto release thing will trigger on every note.

Edit: 



The Darris @ Fri Apr 11 said:


> it makes everything in my sample map a released sample


Do you mean in the group that isn't set to release trigger?


----------



## The Darris (Apr 11, 2014)

I guess? There is the section title 'source' that is apart of the wav editor, below it, with the button titled 'Release Trigger.' This totally trigger a release but it does it for all of the samples and not the one I have specified in the .wav editor. To me that seems pretty ridiculous that it applies it to all the samples and not the one that is currently set in the wav editor.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 11, 2014)

The release trigger button works on the group level not for individual samples. If you only want it to be set for an individual sample you will need to put that sample in a group on it's own and turn on the release trigger button for that group


----------



## The Darris (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet, turns out I have edit all groups selected. I am good now. Appreciate the help!!


----------



## The Darris (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, I guess the only other thing I can't figure out is how to adjust the fade time on the initial triggered sample so it doesn't bleed over the release sample. I am so out of my element.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 11, 2014)

Try changing the release setting on the ADSR.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool, I will give that a shot. Thanks.


----------

